# Original class 12th marksheet required for SAQA?



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi

Is Original class 12th marksheet required for SAQA for Indians? Please tell me


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi rksingh,

No, I applied with notary attested marksheet copies only to get my SAQA.


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Revk


----------

